# Sinker Molds



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

2 Palmer Sinker molds; they're used but in good shape ...

1) #301 ... makes 7 bell sinkers [email protected] 3/8 1/2 3/4 1 1-1/2 and 2- 1/4

2) #451 ... makes 8 egg sinkers [email protected] 1/2 3/4 1 & 5 oz [email protected] 3 & 6 oz

$25 @ Located in strongsville ship on your dime


----------

